# Why am I showing a guest?



## Jay_G (May 8, 2006)

I've been a member of TUG for many years.  I quite sure when i paid for 3 years it was less then 3 years ago.  I have the member password on my profile but when I log in it says 

Welcome, Jay_G
Status: Guest

Not status: Member

Also it only shows I posted 8 times, though I haven't posted much lately, I did post a lot in the past, not that this really matters, I would like to get Member back under my Status.


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2006)

This link will supply all the answers


----------



## Dave M (May 8, 2006)

Two additional notes:

The TUG Member Password is case sensitive. Yes, you have the password listed in your profile, but you had one letter of the password capitalized which should not be capitalized. I have fixed that for you. Your next post should reflect your TUG Member status.

Your total posts shown are based on the number of posts since you registered on this new BBS last August. There is no carryover of the count of posts from the old BBS, which was closed down when this one was started up last June.


----------



## Jay_G (May 8, 2006)

Thank You.
I haven't really planned a vacation since the begining of last summer, so I haven't played around on tug much over the last 9 months or so.

Thanks for the timely reply. 

Jay


----------

